

CCP: players' attempt to destroy Eve Online economy is "f***ing brilliant" - marcieoum
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-04-27-ccp-players-attempt-to-destroy-eve-online-economy-is-f-ing-brilliant

======
DennisP
That's intriguing, but I know nothing about the game...how are these players
going to destroy its economy?

~~~
cgdangelo
Will need a follow up from someone who's active, or at least spent more time
in-game than I did.

Jita's the busiest economic hub in the game, so they're effectively shutting
down a sizable chunk of the game's trade. Though it's in a secure area,
inasmuch as the in-game police will kill you for attacking other players, so
many ships are involved that they can just suicide attack even the larger
vessels before being stopped.

I doubt this will actually "break" the economy though. I imagine it will be
disrupted for a time until the campaign ends or trade moves elsewhere.

